# Acoplar Impedancia Guitarra Electroacústica



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola amigos.

tengo una guitarra electroacústica 0Km, y varios amplificador hechos por mi.

el tema es el siguiente:

1) conecto la guitarra el amplificador, el cual tiene un pre inversor de ganancia 10. NO saco sonido.
2) conecto la guitarra a la placa de sonido de la pc, y de la pc al amplificador. NO saco sonido.

la entrada de la pc es de unos 600 a 1000 ohms, y la salida de la guitarra creo que es de 2000 ohms.
Obviamente para acoplar necesitaria colocar un resistor de unos 1000ohms en paralelo con la guitarra.

la pregunta es: tengo otra forma de acoplar la impedancia a mi amplificador? es decir, si hago otro pre y le agrego resistencia de entrada, deberia funcionar.

este es mi pre actual, cómo podria modificarlo para acoplar las impedancias, y obtener una buena ganancia de audio?

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, publico aqui una duda sobre la impedancia de salida de una guitarra electroacustica de cuerdas de nylon......



La guitarra con cuerdas de nylon es una guitarra criolla ?, en caso afirmativo lleva micrófono externo.

Si es una guitarra eléctrica con captores a reluctancia (Bobinitas cercanas a las cuerdas) y le colocas cuerdas de nylon, NO suena.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

Ninguna de los 2.

es una electroacústica.

una guitarra criolla, con un microfono piezoelectrico incorporado, con preamplificador, ecualizador, todo listo.

t paso una fotito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

¿ Donde esta el micrófono ? (Ubicación física sobre la guitarra)
En la foto se lee *Low Z bal*. lo que seria baja impedancia balanceada,
¿ Le pusiste un adaptador balanceado-desbalanceado para alimentar el amplificador ?
¿ o lo conectaste en modo no balanceado con blindaje ?

Edit:
El sistema balanceado consiste en 2 "Vivos" fuera de fase 180º sin conexión a GND


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

Este seria un modo de adaptar, R2, R3, R4 y R5 fijan la ganancia, deben ser del tipo "Metal Film" y 1% de tolerancia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

mi sistema no es ese, solo queria q supieras como es la guitarra.

el microfono es piezoelectrico, tipo de pc o de celular asi. y se ubica debajo de la base del encordado, donde comienzan las cuerdas.

mi guitarra solo tiene salida plug 6,5 no balanceada, monoaural, y no se bien que impedancia y que ganancia.

mi idea de adaptar la impedancia es: si es de 2kohms, colocar una resistencia de 2kohms en paralelo y asi obtengo 1kohms.

si es de baja impedancia le pongo una resistencia en serie. pero tambien debo saber si ese preampificador me sirve. porque depende de la relación de las resistencias la ganancia de salida.

puedo hacerlo de ganancia 10 o 20 o 100.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

¿ Y estas mandando alimentación al electret ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

si amigo. la guitarra la compre ayer, la probe y funciono muy bien con un amplificador marshall de guitarra.

pero mi etapa de potencia es de audio, y se ve que las impedancias no estan acopladas.

ademas me estoy por hacer un autoamplificado de 40+40 con 2 TDA2052 y 1 TL084, y quisiera que me funcione.

para poder conmutar entre distintas impedancias voy a usar una llave de varios cortes, y resistencias en serie y otras en paralelo.

este es el circuito del autoamplificado. el TL084 tambien lo use para ecualizar, mande los graves por un canal, y los medio y agudos por el otro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

¿ El preamplificador lo confeccionaste tu ?
¿ Cual es el circuito ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

sip, es basicamente como t lo pase antes.

el TL084 tiene 4 preamplificador, en ese circuito los 2 de abajo son para filtros activos.
y los 2 de arriba son de ganancia. si miras un resistor va desde abajo hasta arriba, ese seria de 22K y el otro va desde la patita 2 hasta la 1 que seria de 220K. igualmente del lado derecho.


lo que yo quiero hacer, es inmediatamente despues del plug de entrada (del equipo), hacer lo de la resistencia para acoplar la impedancia.

q t parece?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

Me parece que tu problema no tiene nada que ver con impedancias.

Vamos a ponernos de acuerdo:
¿ Cuando dices micrófono de piezoeléctrico te refieres a un electret ?
En caso afirmativo
¿ Como estas polarizando el electret ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

si, es de ese tipo.

y por otro lado, no soy yo quien lo polariza pq no diseñe ni la guitarra ni el circuito que trae.

la guitarra viene armada, completa, con el volumen, ecualizador, microfno, todo incluido.

y usa una bateria de 9volts.

la guitarra funciona bien en amplificador para guitarra. pero no suena en mis amplificador.

ese es mi problema.

gracias fogo por interesarte y aportar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 23, 2008)

hola amigos, consegui varios pre para guitarra electrica, como los que usan los equipos que vienen de fabrica.

les dejo alguno para el que lo necesite.


----------



## pablofer (Oct 28, 2009)

alguien tiene el circuito de uno de esos ecualizadores para la guitarra??? por fa publiquen uno no importa si es complejo pero nesesito uno gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2009)

pablofer dijo:


> alguien tiene el circuito de uno de esos ecualizadores para la guitarra??? por fa publiquen uno no importa si es complejo pero nesesito uno gracias


*Cosas que NO hace “El Buscador del Foro”* 

*NO* muerde.
*NO* es toxico.
*NO* contamina.
*NO* afecta la capa de ozono.
*NO* contribuye al calentamiento global.
*NO* afecta a la frecuencia de resonancia atómica de ningún elemento conocido.
*NO* provoca fallos en placas experimentales.
*NO* provoca soldaduras "frias".
*NO* provoca errores de conexión en circuitos electrónicos en proceso de armado
*NO* produce radiaciones de ningún tipo conocido ni desconocido.
*NO* produce adicción.
*NO* posee efectos secundarios.
*NO* provoca impotencia sexual.
*NO* provoca falta de deseo sexual.
*NO* produce celulítis.
*NO* produce varices.
*NO* provoca nauseas o mareos.
*NO* produce dolor de cabeza.
*NO* produce la caida de cabello
*NO* provoca hipertensión.
*NO* hace falta prescripción médica para su uso.
*NO* forma agujeros negros que se “Deglutan” al planeta.

Lo pueden emplear mujeres embarazadas incluso en los primeros meses de gestación o
durante el período de lactancia.
Es totalmente natural y sin agregado de conservantes ni colorantes químicos.

Te garantizo con total seguridad que si empleas el buscador del foro no te ocurrirá nada,
salvo la gran posibilidad de encontrar lo que buscas por tus propios medios y sin estar preguntando.

*
Reglas generales de uso del foro*

1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! 
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. *Utiliza el buscador. *
5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------

